# Algae bloom in established tank



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

I would say it is due to the light change, even suggested it in the write up I did on diatoms.



> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=723809
> 
> When a new tank cycles fish waste, uneaten food and decaying plant matter begin what we call the nitrogen cycle. Fish waste, plant matter and food decompose and are converted to ammonia, to nitrites, & then to nitrates. Many fish foods are laden with phosphates, couple these with silicic-acids present in most tap and well waters and high nitrate levels (resulting from bio-cycling and/or nitrate fert dosing), this sets the stage for diatom “blooms”, at the end of these blooms several diatom species begin creating resting cells which fall and bed themselves in the substrate of the tank. These dormant cells have a heavily silicified cell wall, these heavier cell walls contribute to the higher sinking rate of the diatom, when conditions return to more favorable growth conditions these resting cells once again become vegetative cells and begin to reproduce again creating another bloom.* This lends explanation to subsequent blooms in our tanks, changing a light thereby getting more light to the substrate level, installing a new heater or fluctuations in the tank temperatures, stirring of the substrate by planting and uprooting of plants, filter change and/or additions thus altering established flow dynamics, and the addition of non-limiting nutrients (EI dosing) allowing the nitrate and phosphate levels to rise, these types of over time changes could shed light on either prolonged or subsequent bloom events.*


Knock the gunk loose first (from plants, glass, hard scape, ect) then do your water change. Get a few otos they love the stuff. Good news is usually when one has a bloom event in an established tank it usually is shorter that the initial bloom the tank experienced when it was new


----------



## hartgirl (Apr 23, 2014)

I must have been half asleep when ideas that to have missed it the first time! But glad to know I'm not crazy. I did knock off a ton of it from the glass on Wednesday and did the 50% change that day. It's near impossible to remove it from the hornworts finer needles. I want ottos but they will become snacks for my pictus  

Will this go away in time with my normal fert/PWC/excel routine? And if I can keep it off my plants ?


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

hartgirl said:


> I must have been half asleep when ideas that to have missed it the first time! But glad to know I'm not crazy. I did knock off a ton of it from the glass on Wednesday and did the 50% change that day. It's near impossible to remove it from the hornworts finer needles. I want ottos but they will become snacks for my pictus
> 
> Will this go away in time with my normal fert/PWC/excel routine? And if I can keep it off my plants ?


Take a lot of rubbing, but it should resolve itself.


----------



## hartgirl (Apr 23, 2014)

Despite all my rubbing, the issue has not resolved itself. I know this is a waiting game, but how long to I wait before possibly trying a different fert routine to see if that helps? I think I will go to twice weekly (smaller) water changes too. Seems I get quite a build up of detritus in only 1 week. 

Most recent water test:
Amm 0, Nitrite, 0, nitrate 20 phosphate 0.5

Someone told me if I add more ferts it will help the plants out compete the algae. Any truth to this? I'm afraid of adding TOO much and will end up just feeding the algae....


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Since everything started when you changed lighting equipment, there must be the problem. How many hours of light you have? Is the new light more powerful than before? Do you inject Co2?


----------



## hartgirl (Apr 23, 2014)

The new light is more powerful for sure. It still should only really put me in "medium" light range after speaking with a rep. from the manufacturer. I was doing 12 hours prior to the new light and pretty much kept to that. I read that diatoms with thrive in pretty much any duration...is there any truth to that? 

At this point, I am thinking decrease the light to maybe 7-8 hours and see how it goes...another member told me I should add more frets to outcompete the algae, but I feel as though that might actually help the algae if the plants do not utilize all of it?


----------



## hartgirl (Apr 23, 2014)

No CO2, but I dose Excel as a carbon source. I've been thinking about DIY CO2 to try it out, but I am still unsure of how you measure how much you need, and what to do with it at night...


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Forget about co2 for now. Reduce the lights. Do you have a picture of your tank? I'd like to see the plant mass you have to give you more advice.


----------



## fishbone11 (Sep 11, 2014)

If a new tank developers this type algae and it then disappears, there must be a known cause for it to grow, and then not grow.
With that info in hand, hartgirl would be able to combat it.
Any answers ?


----------



## Flcountrydiscus (Oct 19, 2014)

Having the same issue with my tank


----------

